# Just wanted to tell you all...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

...that I passed my driving test today! 1st attempt and only 6 minor faults...

I'm going car shopping tomorrow for a Mazda MX-3...

YAY!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:clap :clap :clap :clap well done.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

very welldone!

nice choice of car too! 

Vi x


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

well done i know what it like I should be taking me test shortly :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

well done on passing your driving test 1st time :gwavec


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

whooo well done! and very impressed with the car choice - nice one


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations, What colour car are you going for?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well done sarah  x x x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Congrats on passing first time


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Well done!! 
And very nice car choice! 

I'm starting my lessons soon :roll: Scary stuff :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats!

I wish i could afford to do mine, its about time i did!

Nice car choice too, its alright for some! :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody!   

I'll post a picture of it when I find it.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

sarah please tell me its gonna be pink, with racing stripes :lol: x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

LOL, no, hopefully it'll be black but I don't mind any colour apart from red. I'm not keen on the idea of having to T-cut the entire car every autumn to stop it fading to patchy pink 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh but... but....


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

I failed my drivers test twice :?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

im not brave enough for the driving yet, im dangerous enough just walking...as my mum will quite happily inform everyone im sure lol, x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, here she is! Not quite a black Mazda MX-3, but I test drove this hyundai coupe 1.6i and liked her better!




























I've been driving round all day with a silly grin on my face 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

woop woo  get u... now we want the pic of u sat in it with the silly grin  x


----------

